

Why are people still dialling the speaking clock? - auxbuss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-14198506

======
nodata
Because it's always definitely the correct time, and it's inexpensive.

~~~
jesboat
> definitely the right time

what kind of low-latency phone do /you/ have? :-)

------
auxbuss
Seems like an excellent business opportunity.

£0.31 * 30,000,000 = £9,300,000 pa

